# Stahls� Offers Hotronix � Fusion Print More Heat Press Package In November



## Deborah Sexton

*Stahls’ Offers Hotronix ® Fusion Print More Heat Press Package In November*

Looking for a new heat press? The Hotronix® Fusion Print More Package is on sale during November from Stahls', and a new video features a demonstration of all the products included.

This package combines all the components necessary to decorate just about any style of garment and accessories such as shoes, laptop bags, and more. Viewers are shown how to use each product included in the package as well as ideas on how to expand into new markets with a greater ability to decorate a wider variety of products in more locations quickly and efficiently.

The package includes:
Hotronix® Fusion™ heat press, 11x15 inch platen, 6x10 inch platen, sleeve and leg platen, shoe platen, flexible application pad, lower Quick Slip 11 x15 inch platen cover, lower Quick Slip 16x20 inch platen cover, 16x20 inch heat printing pillow, a 25-sheet Kraft paper pack, and a Transfer Express marketing kit.

Check out the video at Hotronix® Fusion Print More Heat Press Package . For more information or to order go to Stahls' Promotions | Stahls'. This special price ends on November 30. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

